# Education Continuation Suggestions



## HCCCoder (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello, 

I am looking for a CAHIIM accredited school to continue my education for BA degree in CA, and I can't find one. Would anyone be able to help me with that? 

Thank you


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.cahiim.org/accredpgms.asp

You can use the above link to find accredited programs.  There is one for HIM in CA.  You can look for online options as well.


----------



## HCCCoder (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply. It's sad to know that there is only 1 school in CA, which is very far for me. I decided to take on-line classes at State University NY- Utica.


----------

